# Hey Everybody



## Dr_Weitle (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, Im new here. I've looked around and there is a lot of info here being shared, that's great! I've been in Haunting for about ten years. Opened my own Haunt in 2008. I'm big on detail and got a lot of compliments on my Haunts details last year, which made me happy. I'm a member of a few groups & organizations and glad to have finally gotten here. As soon as I get the hang of this place, you'll be hearing more from me. Usually I just scan around till I feel comfortable, then I join in more actively. Be patient with me, I'm new to all this stuff. I like learning new things that I can use in my haunt. I've been to the MOnster Page site probably a Billion times, so I like to think I'm well versed in many areas of Haunting. Being an Electrician also helps with other aspects of Haunting as well. If anyone has any kind of related questions, please feel free to drop me a line and I'll be happy to help however I can. Thanks again for having me here and Happy Haunting. 

-Walt, AKA Dr. Weitle


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Dr_W!
Looking forward to seening your stuff!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome glad to have you aboard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Walt!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome we look forward to you input.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in and enjoy


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome ---NOW SHOW US YOUR STUFF---PICS-VIDS


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Dr_Weitle
you lets see what you have..
electrician huh..that will help out alot here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dr W!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome indeed! Sharing info is what we do best! Feel free to jump in on any post and tell us your thoughts!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome Just what we need here more BBBrrraainns to pick through.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome! being an electrictian is a plus here! I would love to see what props you've come up with!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the fun. An electrician is of great benefit to all of us. Glad to have you here.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Doc W!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Big welcome DrW! This is a really great community, with so many helpful members... I'm sure you will settle in here in no time.... glad you are here!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome! You'll find a lot of great stuff here - enjoy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Walt


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to have you, but no spectators Throw yourself into the fire and start posting.


----------

